# [SOLVED]Iconv: "bledna sekwencja wejsciowa na pozycji...

## akroplas

Witam. Probuje przekonwertowac plik movie_details.php. Plik ten napisalem pod windowsem, bylo ustawione kodowanie iso-8859-2(tak mi sie wydawalo). Teraz to juz nie wiem  :Wink: .

Wykonalem:

```
iconv -f Windows-1250 -t iso8859-2 movie_details.php > movie_details.php2
```

i otrzymalem:

```
iconv: błędna sekwencja wejściowa na pozycji 2179
```

Gdy probowalem skopiowaae tresc pliku i zapisaae go w innym(nie wiedzialem co robic  :Sad:  ), to podczas proby zapisu otrzymuje komunikat: 

```
Niepoprawna sekwencja bajtow na wejsciu konwersji
```

Prosze o jakakolwiek pomoc i wytlumaczenie o co chodzi., gdy bylby ten plik potrzebny to oczywiscie moge go udostepnic.

Jak moge sprawdziae kodowanie pliku? 

Pozdrawiam, i przepraszam za te glupoty.Last edited by akroplas on Fri Dec 16, 2005 5:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Xax

To w koncu jak bylo, bo piszesz ze plik niby jest kodowany iso, a probojesz go konwertowac z cp1250 na iso (nie dziwne ze sie sypie).

Mozesz go np otworzyc jakims edytorem obslugujacym wiele kodowan (np edytor wbudowany w krusadera) lub wyswietlic go w firefoxie, tez obsluguje rozne kodowania.

A udostepnij jak chcesz, sprawdzimy jak zes go zapisal.

----------

## akroplas

O to właśnie chodzi, że jakbym wiedział co ja z tym zrobiłem...  to bym poprawił  :Smile: 

A nie wiem,  jak włączam u mnie na kompie tą stronke to (jak widać w pliku) pobiera różne "rzeczy" z MySQL. Te "rzeczy" są ładnie wyświetlane(ą, ę )... A to co jest w pliku .php jest spaprane... To tyle moich głupich wywodów.

Link:http://akroplas.fm.interia.pl/movie_details.php

Kopiowałem zawartość pliku do innego edytora, ale jest wtedy właśnie podczas próby zapisywania: 

```
Niepoprawna sekwencja bajtów na wejściu konwersji
```

EDIT:::

1. Skopiowałem treść z tego co wyświetliło po kliknięciu na link http://akroplas.fm.interia.pl/movie_details.php .

2. Wkleiłem do nano, zapisałem.

3. Edytowałem gedit i zamieniłem krzaczki na normalne ą, ę, zapisałem jako iso-8859-2

4. It's working  :Wink: 

Przepraszam za taki głupi problem. Ale dalej nie wiem co z tym kodowaniem. Jakie kodowanie jest w tym pliku? Jak to sprawdzić? 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Xax

 *akroplas wrote:*   

> Przepraszam za taki głupi problem. Ale dalej nie wiem co z tym kodowaniem. Jakie kodowanie jest w tym pliku? Jak to sprawdzić? 
> 
> Pozdrawiam

 

Plik jest kodowany UTF-8 i to bez dwoch zdan  :Wink: 

Tak jak napisalem, najlepiej otworzyc jakims edytorem wspierajacym rozne kodowania (np KrViewer, edytor wbudowany w Krusader'a) albo innym pozwalajacym wybrac kodowanie dla pliku.

----------

